# الطاقة النووية فى تحلية المياة



## هاجر محمد حسانين (4 يناير 2011)

استخدام الطاقة النووية فى تكنولوجيا تحلية المياة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 يناير 2011)

أرجو أكمال الموضوع أخي العزيز وبالتوفيق في مسعاكم ...


----------



## علياء مراد (16 يناير 2011)

اهلا هاجر انا لقيت هذا الملف عن استخدام الطاقة النووية في تحلية المياه ويا رب يفيدك

تحياتي


----------

